# .



## bINGLe (Apr 5, 2017)

.


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 6, 2017)

I get your point, but then you stop!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, that's rather abrupt, wouldn't you say?


----------



## bINGLe (Apr 6, 2017)

?????

I'll be honest with you: I've no idea what's happened there!

Seem to have more replies than usual to a thread though, which is upsetting!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2017)

Your point was well-taken!


----------



## Overread (Apr 6, 2017)

It appears that you edited the post and somehow put a . instead of text. I suspect by accident as its not an error we've seen happen before. 

Link to the real active thread here Your thoughts on my lens choice for a music event


----------

